# Website Traffic and Sales



## bombshell2008 (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi,
I 've had my website up for almost a year with no sales. What should I do do to generate traffic and sales to my website?

www.babombshell.com


----------



## eetadafe86 (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi,

Just had a look at your site. 
I think you need to integrate your shopping cart into your website to make it look more professional. Yes this will cost more but having a cohesive site as opposed to popping over to spreadshirt will make a dramatic difference.
Social media shares and plugins should be prominent on your first page. Leveraging social media will help spread your brand beyond the borders of friendship groups and people you know.

Not the biggest expert I am still learning myself, good luck


----------



## decotools (Sep 14, 2012)

You have to get your site out of Flash. Without going through many complicated hoops (which you haven't) search engines can't read your site. If Google, Yahoo, and Bing can't read your site then how do you expect people to find you?

To see what your site looks like to a search engine go to Search Engine Spider Simulator and type in your site URL. The "Spidered Text" result is most important. That is the text the search engine will use to index your content. Your's just has the name of your brand.

I recommend you recreate your site using Wordpress. It's simple to use. There are thousands upon thousands of themes out there to choose from (try woothemes.com). WooThemes even has an eCommerce engine you can embed directly in the site.

I know that is a big effort, but if your site has been out there that long without a sales, you need drastic change. Don't dump money into advertising until your site is solid.


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

As I see it you have two problems here. One is the website. The other is the fact that the designs you're selling are all centered around your brand. 

Let's start with the website first. You need to change the cursive font on the front end of the web site, it's hard to read. Also, on the front page, some of the pictures are out of focus, which may be a style choice on your part, but which really ends up making the page look kind of unprofessional. I didn't read much of the My Story page because of the font. The Look page does help illustrate the brand, but I think the photos could be presented much better. The fact that the shop goes somewhere else and looks entirely different then the rest of the site will be a deal breaker for some people. I agree with the idea that the shopping cart should match the rest of the site. Basically, I think the site has a way to go before it will convert visitors into buyers. You have to establish trust if you want people to buy and I don't think you've done that yet. 

Now, the second issue, which is the fact that you're selling your logo on every piece of clothing you offer. People will buy logo wear from logos they know and like. If you want to sell shirts with your logo on them, you have to aggressively promote the idea behind the logo. Make better use of the pictures you have. Start a blog about how to be a bombshell. Have a page of great bombshells throughout history. Make your logo and your brand relateable and show women why they want to be associated with your brand. If you can do that, you have a much better chance of selling your merchandise.


----------



## printingray (Apr 4, 2012)

Do social media and SEO of your site which is a free way to generate traffic as well sales, if you need paid way then PPC (Google Adword) is the best way.


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

As Nate says, get your site off Flash. Completely. It's killing you, not only in getting results on the search engines, but passive visitors won't give it the time of day. Too much trouble. Not to mention iPad and iPhone cannot see it.

Don't even use Flash banners for non-essential animation. Use HTML5, JavaScript, and the freebie rotating galleries. Most of the better Web site design tools will help you leverage these technologies.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

Agree with some comments disagree on others. Flash is a disaster and as important you landing page does not clearly demonstrate what you do. The shoe logo which looks horrible due to it being a low res jpg file with a white background confuses everything. 

The order of your menu is way off. The most important thing is My Shop yet you have it at the end. Nothing personal but who cares what your story is - it is the design people will buy not your story. When you hit shop then you get a gateway in which you have to click again to get to your shop. You do not want to make it hard to buy something.

On the plus side your pics (Look) are awesome - it is what the brand is about. Would not change. 

The name of the company/url is a bit confusing compared to the brand. The brand is bombshell yet the company/url is babombshell. Very confusing. I would change url to bombshellapparel.com or the likes.

I do disagree with Enmartin - your logo is much more then a brand. It is a statement and a strong one. I love unique logos and yours is awesome. I do not say that often. You have learned what many talented designers have learned - creating the image is simple in comparison to sales/marketing. Great designers are a dime a dozen. A talented sales/marketing person is like finding a needle in a hay stack. 

Best of luck


----------



## bombshell2008 (Mar 30, 2008)

I really appreciate your critique and compliments.


----------



## fostejam (Sep 28, 2012)

I agree with the above. You're trying to build a brand, without actually standing for anything.

Your brand needs a cause or a mission or at very least, people should know who your brand is worn by.

Look at Famous Stars and Straps. You might know what their mission is, but you know it's the skater/ punk type person who wears it.

You need to get yourself some press. Get your brand associated with the kind of people you want buying it.


----------



## livin3 (Oct 1, 2012)

Try to get your products and site reviewed and posted on t shirt blogs, try to get as much online exposure as you can. In terms of SEO.. don't use Flash (as it was previously stated before).

Best of luck!


----------



## Disrupt Tees (Jul 30, 2012)

Good old fashioned letter box drops in your local area is one way to get people to check your site and of course word of mouth. That's my simple starting tip.

Sent from my GT-I9100T using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## BlueRidgeGraphic (Feb 29, 2012)

I would always pick more traditional prices e.g. 29.95 instead of 30.90.

Uses prices that end with .45, .95, or .99. I think it would make the products look more legitimate. This is customer pricing psychology and I think it's small but certainly worth doing.


----------



## icreatedhiphop (Nov 27, 2012)

You need to simplify your website.


----------



## enigmat (Oct 28, 2012)

Never do a flash site because mobile phones don't work with them and also iPad can't do flash
Your killing your exposure


----------



## julianebecker (Sep 20, 2012)

Nice post. SEO (Search engine optimization) work is good help to increase your website traffic.


----------



## HostMyPrint (Dec 5, 2012)

Before you make any conclusion, you need to have data to back them up. Do you have analytic software install on you site?

-Where are your visitors coming from?
-What is your conversion rate?
-Which page trigger your visitors to leave your website?

Better data will give you better judgement.

Hope that helps.


----------



## hinytiny (Dec 19, 2012)

*you can do*

hi you can post good articles you can do SEM such as PPC,SEO,etc., to improve your page rank since it is used by the Search bots to search a page according to the keyword given use many meta tags limit your keyword phrase from 3-5


----------



## yunghova35 (Oct 11, 2012)

I like ur site but agree with the others take the flash off I can't view it (cellphone)


----------

